# know of any ST preaching series?



## lynnie (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi- does anybody know of any sermon sets (or seminary class sets) that would be the equivalent of reading a very basic Reformed ST? Something that people who just don't read but would listen to in a car might like? More than just the very basics (RC Sproul has great basic stuff on what is Reformed Theology with TULIP and the solas).

I know it would be long, like maybe at least 50 subjects (Grudem has over 50 chapters and he is good for laymen), or 100, or more. But I'd want it to start at the beginning and go through what most STs cover, which is orthodox Christianity, and then the Reformed distinctives.

Good audio quality. Not a class where it fades in and out when the prof is writing on the blackboard.

Did any of you guys ever put together a great set by different speakers? God, man, angels, deity, trinity, heaven, salvation, Christology, etc etc etc? A whole ST on CD? I'd pay to get you to burn us a set. 

Thanks for any help!!!


----------



## Andres (Jan 20, 2013)

You might look through the theology section of the TGC website. There are some quality courses listed and all for free.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 20, 2013)

Morecraft worked through the Larger Catechism (365 sermons!!!!)

Beeke through Heidelberg. Both are on sermonaudio.


----------



## housta (Jan 20, 2013)

I would start here at monergism, they have links to the RTS systematics with Douglas Kelley and other systematics series. I used the RTS app on my ipod to get the RTS courses directly from itunes, but either way, I really benefited from Dr. Kelley, he is a good man. You can get systematics I, II, and III

Monergism :: Multimedia

RTS on iTunes U


----------



## SRoper (Jan 20, 2013)

RC Sproul has a sixty part series called Foundations. I don't know if it is too basic for you, though.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jan 20, 2013)

Google "Heidelberg Catechism sermons audio" and you'll find a lot of different options. In Reformed churches around the world, the Catechism is preached through on a regular basis, giving a basic overview similar to what you're asking about.


----------



## py3ak (Jan 20, 2013)

Dr. DeWitt took some Sunday evenings and spoke through each of the chapters of the Westminster Confession. It's been a while, but I think the audio quality was pretty good. Available here (as well as audio from G. I. Williamson):
Greenville Seminary & Mt. Olive - SermonAudio.com

Or you could go with Dr. Smith's lectures:
http://www.sermonaudio.com/search.a...ue&currSection=sermonssource&includekeywords=


----------



## lynnie (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks so much for all these suggestions. And it isn't for me ( I like to read) so nothing is too basic.

This RC Sproul DVD looks good. Hubby and I do the church library and it seems people will listen to CDs while driving, more than read. Do you think people would sit and watch a DVD instead of TV at night? I guess we could get both depending on available finances. Do people you know watch Christian DVDs? 


_Sixty 23-Minute Messages. 23 Hours of Teaching.

In Foundations: An Overview of Systematic Theology , R.C. Sproul shows that the truths of Scripture relate to each other in perfect harmony. This eye-opening series addresses a myriad of questions about the origin and authority of the Bible, God, the Trinity, man, sin, salvation, revelation, miracles, the church, the end times, and more._


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 20, 2013)

housta said:


> I would start here at monergism, they have links to the RTS systematics with Douglas Kelley and other systematics series.



I much appreciated Dr. Kelly's series. It made many long commuting hours pass by with profit.


----------



## Romans922 (Jan 20, 2013)

Derek Thomas - First Presbyterian Church - SermonAudio.com


----------



## rbcbob (Jan 20, 2013)

I don't know what aspirations are but Al Martin did 90 lectures on Pastoral Theology.


----------



## Goodcheer68 (Jan 21, 2013)

lynnie said:


> Do people you know watch Christian DVDs?



My family does. We are currently going through RC Sproul's video lectures on the covenants. They are 23 min. lectures that also come w/ a study guide.
The Children will also be going through the Westminster Confession Of Faith by Gerstner this semester.

BiblicalTraining.org has some lectures on ST by Bruce Ware.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 21, 2013)

Joe Morecraft did a Westminster Standards Module series. I've listened to a few and it is quite fine. The only problem is that they aren't labeled so I really don't know what the others would be about. He also did a 25 message seminar on Calvin.


----------



## lynnie (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks again for the links and suggestions. Now I want to get some for myself as well.

At the Monergism link for Kelley they have 117 lectures by Grudem based on his ST. That looks really good as my church is using Grudem now for young adults (and formerly in an adult class) so there would be that name recognition. 

I've heard Sproul and he has a marvelous delivery style that really holds your attention for new believers as well as old. I can listen to what the world calls "dry" and be attentive, but for your less theological types, what do you think of these names posted above? I know people that love Piper's preaching but can't get through one page of Desiring God, and some guys can write but can't talk. Never listened to Grudem speak actually. I need stuff for people who have a hunger but are less educated than this forum. So any additional imput welcome when it comes to style. Normally I don't care about the flashy guys and go for content, but in this case I want flashy 

We are the church librarians in our third church library, with people coming in of many doctrines and some want to learn more, but they just don't read. We get a lot more mileage with CDs.

Thanks again. I so appreciate this site at times like this!!!!!


----------



## Zach (Jan 21, 2013)

py3ak said:


> Dr. DeWitt took some Sunday evenings and spoke through each of the chapters of the Westminster Confession. It's been a while, but I think the audio quality was pretty good. Available here (as well as audio from G. I. Williamson):
> Greenville Seminary & Mt. Olive - SermonAudio.com
> 
> Or you could go with Dr. Smith's lectures:
> Greenville Seminary & Mt. Olive - SermonAudio.com



Thanks for sharing those, Ruben. I'm looking forward to listening to them. Do you have a recommendation between the Chapter by Chapter approach of Dr. DeWitt to the smaller chunks of the Confession approach that Rev. Williamson takes? Which would you recommend first?


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jan 21, 2013)

rbcbob said:


> I don't know what aspirations are but Al Martin did 90 lectures on Pastoral Theology.



And Al Martin is one of the great preachers of our time. From Monergism Books a quote from John Murray on him:

When asked to take some meetings at a conference for pastors, revered preacher and theologian, Professor John Murray stated: "If Al Martin is to be there I really think he should be asked to take the three evening services you propose for me. He is one of the ablest and most moving preachers I have ever heard... I have not heard his equal."
​
One time when I heard Pastor Martin preach, the heavens opened and the Lord moved upon my heart to change my life.


----------



## Edward (Jan 21, 2013)

Here's the systematic theology set from III Mill. (Richard Pratt's group)

Building Systematic Theology


----------



## py3ak (Jan 22, 2013)

Zach said:


> py3ak said:
> 
> 
> > Dr. DeWitt took some Sunday evenings and spoke through each of the chapters of the Westminster Confession. It's been a while, but I think the audio quality was pretty good. Available here (as well as audio from G. I. Williamson):
> ...



Zach, I haven't listened to the G.I. Williamson lectures, so I can't really compare the overall quality of the two series. That said, I think it is generally better if you are going to go through two treatments of something to do the shorter one first, so as to have the framework solidly in mind, and then the second treatment with its greater detail can be better grasped in its overall scope. However, if it is a question of choosing between two, everything else being equal I would recommend the more detailed treatment.


----------



## Zach (Jan 22, 2013)

py3ak said:


> Zach said:
> 
> 
> > py3ak said:
> ...



Good advice. I'll take the time to go through them all. Thanks!


----------



## jfhutson (Jan 22, 2013)

These are Dr. Robert Strimple's three semesters of ST. Maybe not basic enough? But they're free, and the audio quality's fine.

The Bookstore @ Westminster Seminary California; God's Created Image MP3
The Bookstore @ Westminster Seminary California; Christ Our Savior MP3
The Bookstore @ Westminster Seminary California; Salvation in Christ MP3


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 22, 2013)

lynnie said:


> Thanks again for the links and suggestions. Now I want to get some for myself as well.
> 
> At the Monergism link for Kelley they have 117 lectures by Grudem based on his ST. That looks really good as my church is using Grudem now for young adults (and formerly in an adult class) so there would be that name recognition.
> 
> ...


https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/wayne-grudems-systematic-theology/id322844869 Grudem has a series of podcasts that track chapter by chapter with his ST book. This one appears to be expanded from that first one I mentioned. This may be the one you referenced.


----------

